# Explosive Power - sprinting



## jamiehall34 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi guys and gals.

Over the past 6 months i have been training for a half marathon, which i completed a few weeks ago.

Pre-season training for my football (soccer) has begun - and obviously with the long distance training - I have no top speed

So can anybody recommend some exercises / routines to increase my sprinting over say 40 meters.

J


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

jamiehall34 said:


> Hi guys and gals.
> 
> Over the past 6 months i have been training for a half marathon, which i completed a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Well i'm no expert, but for speed i was told to add resistance, for example to run with a parachute behind you (you can buy them from some shops) or anything that adds resistance this was for rugby so it might have been more aimed at power side or

Running on a tredmill on full incline on highest speed you can for 30 seconds, then resting and starting again at the speed, i no quite a few players that do that to improve the explosive speed.

Just doing sprints over a certain period of time will help increase you speed, we use to do it over 3 tennis courts from fence to fence for hours when i use to play tennis properly.

Hope it some help mate


----------



## Halfman halfbiscuit (Apr 4, 2008)

jamiehall34 said:


> Hi guys and gals.
> 
> Over the past 6 months i have been training for a half marathon, which i completed a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Strength equals power equals speed

You need to be strong to be fast

What is your current training routine like?


----------



## jamiehall34 (Jul 23, 2008)

Training routine...

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/progress-journals/25397-jamies-routine-newbie.html#post227259


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

if you want to assist sprint training using weights, power clean and power squats are good.

When I used to play Rugby we did a lot of Sprint efforts...

1x100m -jog back to the start - 1x80m jog back to the start, 1x60m jog back to the start, 1x 40m, jog back to the start, 1x20m - if you have sprinted as hard as you can you'll be trying not to puke your ring at this point. As you get more conditioned try two sets of the above.

400m jog 400m fast run 200m sprint - start again for 5 sets was another one with similar results

Other than that try also doing plyometrics...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Halfman halfbiscuit said:


> Strength equals power equals speed


strength does not equal power, they are two entirely differant things.


----------



## Halfman halfbiscuit (Apr 4, 2008)

scottswald said:


> strength does not equal power, they are two entirely differant things.


They`re the same in my book,

Being strong and having the ability to use that strength to move powerfully, eg with speed.

Just look at shot putters, discus throuwers, 100m sprinters, all strong powerfull guys that can shift some heavy iron in the gym, all training with the basics lifts and explosive lifts to help generate that speed & power


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Halfman halfbiscuit said:


> They`re the same in my book,
> 
> Being strong and having the ability to use that strength to move powerfully, eg with speed.
> 
> Just look at shot putters, discus throuwers, 100m sprinters, all strong powerfull guys that can shift some heavy iron in the gym, all training with the basics lifts and explosive lifts to help generate that speed & power


yes, training for one will almost certainly help the other but it does not mean they are the same. someone can be strong without being powerful or vice versa.


----------



## Halfman halfbiscuit (Apr 4, 2008)

scottswald said:


> yes, training for one will almost certainly help the other but it does not mean they are the same. someone can be strong without being powerful or vice versa.


Maybe so, but not the way I was going to suggest he train they would have been the same.

But he now has a routine and seems settled with it, so my suggests were probably not what he was after.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Power in sporting terms is strength times speed

Strength is pretty obvious I hope....

And speed is velocity

If you're shifting 200K at the same speed as 100K then more power is exerted in the 200K lift but all semantics really, the most effective way to generate improved power is to train for it, I don't see much point performing heavy squats to generate power in the quads, you be better off doing jump squats, any form of plyometrics or power cleans.

As a footballer wouldn't you be trying to actually improve your speed sooner than power, it's not as if you're trying run through the opposition or engaging in heavy physical contact?

Always seemed odd to me that power lifting is called Powerlifting as non eof the lifts are performed fast it would be more correctly termed weight lifting and weightlifting where power is a big factor would be more correctly named power lifting - probably piss purists off in both camps.. but just a thought


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Pikey said:


> As a footballer wouldn't you be trying to actually improve your speed sooner than power, it's not as if you're trying run through the opposition or engaging in heavy physical contact?


i agree, i would think that speed is what your after with football (unless you've got some dpretty "aggresive" playing planned :becky and power is more suited to rugby etc.


----------



## Halfman halfbiscuit (Apr 4, 2008)

Pikey said:


> Power in sporting terms is strength times speed
> 
> Strength is pretty obvious I hope....
> 
> ...


Good post BTW


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I don't know much about football to be fair, it's never really done it for me, I've always preferred the heavier physical contact of Rugby leauge or Union.

I once trained for a few months way back when with a Guy called Steve Powell who was coming to the end of his career at Derby County, he had great leg development and was a strong bloke, a lot stronger in his legs than I thought a foorballer would be - slipped my mind till you made the point.


----------



## Halfman halfbiscuit (Apr 4, 2008)

Pikey said:


> I don't know much about football to be fair, it's never really done it for me, I've always preferred the heavier physical contact of Rugby leauge or Union.
> 
> I once trained for a few months way back when with a Guy called Steve Powell who was coming to the end of his career at Derby County, he had great leg development and was a strong bloke, a lot stronger in his legs than I thought a foorballer would be - slipped my mind till you made the point.


I suppose there are similar aspects to lower body develpoment between football & rugby, the major difference between the sports is that rugby players really do need the upper body mass to be able to compete properly & not get injured.

Couple of exercises I fogot to mention were overhead squats which would help with trunk strength & development, not to mention the stabilising aspects needed. And high box jumps to help with that explosive part needed for a quick start at the begining of the sprint.


----------



## Badger1466867950 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi,

Im assuming your reasonably strong and fit when it comes to weights.

Its a long time since Ive trained for weightlifting but power snatch's and cleans will help no end!!!

But make sure your technique is right and you use the right equipment(Olympic bar and weights if possible and a sturdy trainer or boot) or you'll end up hurting yourself. Its the middle part of the lift(a couple of inches off the ground) where you are gonna give max effort, keeping the bar as close to your body(Centre Of Gravity) as possible. Dont go too heavy either, your not training to be a weightlifter so stick reasonably light, maybe doing 4 sets of 5 reps, then increase the weight if you wish for another 3 sets and so on...!

Hope this helps,

:high5:

Cheers,

Badger.


----------

